# Is this puppy abuse???



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Found an old scrunchie and thought I'd try it out on the little guy....

ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I hope he is secure in his masculinity. LOL
Dawna


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

pfft.. I don't think it matters what you put on the dog, they're going to be called gay anyways..rofl. Poor capote takes so much crap from my coworkers dressed or not. It's because he's small and fluffy.. lol. If I put clothes on him it gets even worse. Even if they're lil cowboys jerseys and harley davidson shirts (which he has both of and wears frequently) ..you should of heard how much flack I got from the photo shoot with Melissa! You put one dog on a red velvet sofa and jeez..you'd think it's the end of the world. 

...I don't care though..those pictures are complete Faboo and I adore them immensely!! I put it on my desktop just to annoy the guys around me..lol


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Well,...I would say he looks sooo very happy to have that on his head, it couldn't possibly be abuse! :croc:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I think he's just happy to be able to see beneath all that fuzz! lol.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

LOl...that's a nice look for him 
My daughter's ponytail looked like that when she was little...but I think that he has more hair than she did :biggrin1:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

ROFL...that expression is priceless. Marley never let the hairbands in long enough to get a good shot...he'd be scooting his head along the floor until he got it out of there....


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Riley looks adorable.....whether he likes it or not.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He is as cute as a bug's ear!

I had to laugh at Mindy's comments-I too got that from my family-saying I was making Quincy or Vinnie gay by using a leopard print collar/leash etc. I laugh because it's so stupid on their part.I don't think any dog cares what color their hair bow is or sweater/leash etc.----

If you plan on keeping Riley in full coat Jean----it actually is a good idea to get him used to top knots etc. He's adorable!:thumb:


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

I am thinking about making you guys some boy barrettes for all your masculine dogs. They are just too funny with thier scrunchies & bows. It reminds of when you have a bald baby & people think it a boy & one with hair everyone swears it's a girl. LOL too cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

CapotesMom said:


> pfft.. I don't think it matters what you put on the dog, they're going to be called gay anyways..rofl. Poor capote takes so much crap from my coworkers dressed or not. It's because he's small and fluffy.. lol. If I put clothes on him it gets even worse. Even if they're lil cowboys jerseys and harley davidson shirts (which he has both of and wears frequently) ..you should of heard how much flack I got from the photo shoot with Melissa! You put one dog on a red velvet sofa and jeez..you'd think it's the end of the world.
> 
> ...I don't care though..those pictures are complete Faboo and I adore them immensely!! I put it on my desktop just to annoy the guys around me..lol


LOL...yes, both my boys are called girls...and are considered foofy dogs--- and I think I have pretty masculine Havs-- I mean they are 20 lbs... but that doesn't matter...if it's not a lab or a golden it can't be a real dog to a lot of people.

I think Riley looks like he is wearing a crown. so cute.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jean,

I love it! You can see his face. As a matter of fact, I may try that with Bailey.  If anyone accuses you of puppy abuse or turning your little boy gay, just tell them he told you he's a cross dresser and this makes him very happy -- at least till you buy him a matching dress. :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree...it's just too darn cute to be called abuse!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What an adorable baby!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I do like his full coat...but love to see his eyes! I was just cracking up at the look on his face. It was like: "I love you, Mom...but you're crossing a line here" ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

definitly abuse. therefore..you must send him to ME


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Julie said:


> He is as cute as a bug's ear!
> 
> I had to laugh at Mindy's comments-I too got that from my family-saying I was making Quincy or Vinnie gay by using a leopard print collar/leash etc. I laugh because it's so stupid on their part.I don't think any dog cares what color their hair bow is or sweater/leash etc.----
> 
> If you plan on keeping Riley in full coat Jean----it actually is a good idea to get him used to top knots etc. He's adorable!:thumb:


What's sad is when I DO dress him up I TRY to make it at least SOMEwhat manly! ..I sware!! When I got the cz encrusted leash and collar at least it was tiffany blue!!! And when I get him sweaters they're always blue!! And I get him a lot of sport jerseys!! And when he had a full coat his top knot was never a barrette..it was always just a plain elastic band!! Why do people think my dog is gay??!! lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yes Mindy---I know---but I think it's cause their male dogs ( human or animalound: ) are not masculine/confident within themselves. Some people are just so funny! I proudly take Vinnie out with a black velvet collar/leash with cz....Quincy has one that is mint green. They're beautiful and I love them! I think if they are not pink or purple---we are good to go!:thumb:


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

love, love, love the picure. I think he looks quite stately and proud!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

He looks perfectly content...that can't be abuse.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He's adorable. The only abuse I can think of is if you put him in a thong. ound:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I think he looks adorable!! and I agree, love seeing their eyes.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

If someone made me look like this, it would make me want to chew the foam out of my bedound:ound:ound:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hahahahahaha! 

Well there ya go! I hadn't factored in "payback"....
I didn't know he'd take out on his BED! ound:


----------

